# Rain X rain repellent £2.50 wilkinsons



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

As per title. It's £7 in halfords. It's also a must have cant drive without it on the window now!

If you're ever going past a wilkinsons always pop in they always have something going cheap in the car cleaning section.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, that's a bargain!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

angel wax h2go a lot better than rain x


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Clean ocd said:


> angel wax h2go a lot better than rain x


Is that also £2.50 in Wilkos?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

streaky said:


> Is that also £2.50 in Wilkos?


That would be good


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread, is there a preferred method of applying this product?

I have got some and I just apply it in circular motions using a clean mf, leave for a few mins then buff off.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Waste of £2.50 in my opinion it just streaks the screen despite cleaning it thoroughly before applying. I bought some H2go instead.


----------



## Balax (Apr 17, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


> Waste of £2.50 in my opinion it just streaks the screen despite cleaning it thoroughly before applying. I bought some H2go instead.


I disagree. Iv been using it all winter and it's been great. £2.50 well spent, Iv never had any issues with smearing.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

I popped into the Wrexham branch to try and get some at that price...but they didn't have any.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Kirkyworld said:


> Waste of £2.50 in my opinion it just streaks the screen despite cleaning it thoroughly before applying. I bought some H2go instead.


I've never had that problem. I'd recommend rain-x to any one. The Rain-X Antifog is rubbish though and streaks like no one's business and never works.

I went to the Walsall store and there was a few bottles in there.

They do have it on their website for £2.50
http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/rain-x-rain-repellent-200ml/invt/0343728

But you'd have to buy a few bottles to make a saving due to postage cost.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

-Adam- said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, is there a preferred method of applying this product?
> 
> I have got some and I just apply it in circular motions using a clean mf, leave for a few mins then buff off.


On the windscreen I apply 3 coats, allowing each one to haze over (I don't bother to remove each previous coat before applying the next). I apply in a cross hatch pattern - first coat up/down (say) then next coat left/right.

When final coat has hazed over, I buff off with a damp (well wrung out) microfibre and then buff with a dry one.

If I polish my windscreen beforehand I find I get almost 3 month out of RainX. Any smearing I get always seems to be down my wiper blades.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

BareFacedGeek said:


> On the windscreen I apply 3 coats, allowing each one to haze over (I don't bother to remove each previous coat before applying the next). I apply in a cross hatch pattern - first coat up/down (say) then next coat left/right.
> 
> When final coat has hazed over, I buff off with a damp (well wrung out) microfibre and then buff with a dry one.
> 
> If I polish my windscreen beforehand I find I get almost 3 month out of RainX. Any smearing I get always seems to be down my wiper blades.


Interesting.

Do you find that your method is very durable (the pattern in which you apply Rain-X and also the amount of coats?)


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

2.50 for rain x or 5 for h2go and h2go a lot more durable than rain x


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Do you find that your method is very durable (the pattern in which you apply Rain-X and also the amount of coats?)


The cross hatch application pattern is just to try and ensure complete coverage, given that I am making multiple applications. I use a m/f covered sponge applicator, but I doubt that makes a difference - I just find them easier to use compared to a yellow circular applicator sponge, for instance.

The circular application method is the one stated on the RainX bottle - this assumes only one coat is being applied so I can see the sense in recommending it for that scenario.

I do find that multiple layers does improve durability. I'll admit I can't remember if just two layers is notably different to three. My daily driver could do with another application now, so I try just two layers. 
I have a feeling that after allowing the second layer to haze over, I did keep finding a few spots that didn't look as evenly covered - it could just be my technique is lacking! .

The biggest improvement to durability though is polishing the glass beforehand. Without a polish, I reckon the durability I normally see (almost 3 months) is reduce to at least half (i.r.o. 4-6 weeks).

I use Einszett glass polish, but I'd imagine any decent glass polish would do. I have found with the 1Z stuff that I don't need to follow up with an IPA wipe down of the glass - it made no discernible difference to durability when I tried.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine bottle has lasted for yonks the reason people say it's crap is probley not putting it on right you need to do one side of the glass at a time and buff of stright away and keep building the layers up after washes, yep only starts beading at 50mph + but look at the price of it.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Mine bottle has lasted for yonks the reason people say it's crap is probley not putting it on right you need to do one side of the glass at a time and buff of stright away and keep building the layers up after washes, yep only starts beading at 50mph + but look at the price of it.


and h2go beads at less speed and more durable and only a few pounds more :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

ffrs1444 said:


> Mine bottle has lasted for yonks the reason people say it's crap is probley not putting it on right you need to do one side of the glass at a time and buff of stright away and keep building the layers up after washes, yep only starts beading at 50mph + but look at the price of it.


I agree entirely with this.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> and h2go beads at less speed and more durable and only a few pounds more :thumb:


Don't think your getting the point this is for Rain x which you can buy in most shops you can't get h2go in most shops and when you put post on it will be around a £10


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm also a huge fan of this stuff but the last time I applied it I seemed to damage my windscreen.

I used a microfibre but it seems to have almost scratched my windscreen. Never had any issues with using a microfibre to clean my screen before!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

JJ0063 said:


> I'm also a huge fan of this stuff but the last time I applied it I seemed to damage my windscreen.
> 
> I used a microfibre but it seems to have almost scratched my windscreen. Never had any issues with using a microfibre to clean my screen before!


Wouldn't be the rain x might of had grit on the cloth


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Don't think your getting the point this is for Rain x which you can buy in most shops you can't get h2go in most shops and when you put post on it will be around a £10


i do get the point can buy in most stores but why buy something when can get something better for only slightly dearer than 2.50 and normal prices £7 and up so actually cheaper :thumb: i could say other products too but not in this price bracket , and in the post someone actually agrees that h2go is a far superior product over rain x , why put something on windows thats not even useful until you reach speeds of 50mph and above when can get something thats effective at city speed 30mph and above no brainer :wall: but hay pointless trying to help some people with reply like yours and thats how you ruin forums


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's how I ruin the forum lol, what I'd rather pay £2.50 for a good product which has been on the market for years and last ages then to by something more expensive


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't mean to cause a debate about if h2go is better or worse than rain-x. I'd never heard of it before to be honest.

Rain-x lasts around 5 months. The beading is excellent. It's also easy to apply and remove.

Do you not need to use the wipers at all with H2go at 50mph then? That's the only way I could see something improving on rain-x.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

VdoubleU said:


> Didn't mean to cause a debate about if h2go is better or worse than rain-x. I'd never heard of it before to be honest.


There is no debate, well not to peeps who have used both products.

Personally would rather pay more and get the better product.

Each to their own though


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

To be honest, I found rain X not good at all BUT im 90% sure thats due to a fault of my own. When wet I can see where Ive applied it looks like a wax that hasnt been buffed off. and it smears for a few seconds when I use my wipers. I applied it with a microfiber with circular motions and let it dry for 5 minutes when buffed off with a dry MF. How would I remove my previous coat and reapply it correctly? Ive used AG Shampoo and conditioner but isnt having any of it


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

A1luke said:


> To be honest, I found rain X not good at all BUT im 90% sure thats due to a fault of my own. When wet I can see where Ive applied it looks like a wax that hasnt been buffed off. and it smears for a few seconds when I use my wipers. I applied it with a microfiber with circular motions and let it dry for 5 minutes when buffed off with a dry MF. How would I remove my previous coat and reapply it correctly? Ive used AG Shampoo and conditioner but isnt having any of it


Use some sort of APC or maybe Tardis/Tar X to get rid see if that works then have 2 clean MF cloths to apply some new Rain X on a cloth or screen and rub into screen and then stright away use other clean MF cloth buff screen and repeat again if need be


----------



## 172cup (Feb 26, 2015)

I used it for the first time last week, not over all that impressed! I applied as per instructions then it had the perfect test, it tanked it down. Once the rain had passed it was obvious that it had lost effectiveness already.
I normally used Dodo Juice Red Mist, does the job 10 times better and can be used over the entire car


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I've used Rain-X for a while now and impressed with overall performance. I bought it as a cheap introduction to screen sealants but have been pleasantly surprised with how well it has worked. Typically see 40mph without needing wipers when first applied, then gradually decreased to 50+mph, though still working after a couple of months. 

But I can't use it on my headlights (according to the instructions) so have some GTechniq G5 for those.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Use some sort of APC or maybe Tardis/Tar X to get rid see if that works then have 2 clean MF cloths ither apply some on a cloth or screen and rub into screen and then stright away use other clean MF cloth buff screen and repeat again if need be


novice , use a good glass cleaner then wipe down with ipa ( optional step polish or machine polish the glass) if do the optional step wipe down again with ipa then onto the coating or sealants , take wipers off give them good clean down and then wipe down with ipa and also give the wiper blades a coating too of the sealant / coating then refit them


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> novice , use a good glass cleaner then wipe down with ipa ( optional step polish or machine polish the glass) if do the optional step wipe down again with ipa then onto the coating or sealants , take wipers off give them good clean down and then wipe down with ipa and also give the wiper blades a coating too of the sealant / coating then refit them


Novice Why you telling Me I don't want to know


----------



## Arsnist (Mar 23, 2013)

*Rain x*

I don't recommend rain x to any one leaves ur windows misty I recommend stoner glass cleaner with rain repellant can't beat it guys


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Arsnist said:


> I don't recommend rain x to any one leaves ur windows misty I recommend stoner glass cleaner with rain repellant can't beat it guys


better not say that dude your applying it wrong :wall: well some people will say that anyway haha ,


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Went into my local Wilko earlier and find rain x is further reduced to £1:25, needless to say the shelfs were empty!


----------

